# What are your guilty pleasures... mmm



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

what is your guilty pleasure?  :happy:



ok i'll break the ice.

drinking too much black coffee  .. which just leads to stress >:/ and tooth stains 
snacking on other peoples food and going in their fridge
exaggerating about how hard I worked out
leaving and telling nobody where i'm going
sometimes cigarettes but not lately. not in weeks
and touching babies without washing my hands first. its makes them stronger! I swear it

#sugar, #procratinating, #food, #MBTI, #moremoremore, #nobodyknows, #more, #unnecessary, #indulge, #seconds, #guiltypleasure, #vice, #badhabit, #weakness, #foible, #shortcoming, #misdeed, #lechery, #perversion, #decadence, #corruption, #immoralbutfun, #misconduct, #misdemeanor, #turpitude


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

watching Youtube videos on like, home organization and peoples' handbag collections and their shopping hauls from Goodwill and stuff like that.
tea
chocolate
vintage/thrift shopping
looking for Vera Bradley stuff from the 80s/90s/early 2000s on ebay

I know, I'm pretty boring.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Donuts, Krispy Kreme donuts. I can eat a dozen in a day


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

eating cheese
buying expensive craft beer
buying expensive (i use this term loosely) cheese and accouterments 
reading books i've already read
reading craigslist personals


----------



## jonkay1 (Aug 11, 2012)

Treating yourself to an evening of NOT brushing your teeth. God, am I the only one that finds brushing your teeth twice a day so much effort?! 

Hiding food from my family > I get very defensive over my favourite foods. I basically urinate around my food-territory. 

After.. 'reading a magazine'... lets call it, getting rid of the biproduct on a piece of dirty laundry on the bedroom floor. 

Wiping paint on my clothes and bedroom walls because I'm too lazy to wash painty hands/paintbrushes. 

TUMBLR TUMBLR TUMBLR.

Using my monthly contact lenses...... for........ a LOT longer than a month.


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

this is my username said:


> eating cheese
> buying expensive craft beer
> buying expensive (i use this term loosely) cheese and accouterments
> reading books i've already read
> reading craigslist personals


missed connections?


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

jonkay1 said:


> After.. 'reading a magazine'... lets call it, getting rid of the biproduct on a piece of dirty laundry on the bedroom floor.


hmm can you explain a little more


----------



## AccioCookies (May 12, 2013)

Sweets! Donuts and cupcakes in particular but I can put away some cookies, too.
Italian Nachos from Zios, but those are a rare treat.
Spending an obscene amount of time gaming or chatting.
Energy drinks.
Binging on TV series on Netflix!
Computers! What's under your hood? And on that note, LED lights!

Oh, and crazy cat jewelry on Etsy. Who'da thunk it?


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

blue corn chips and green chile salsa

French toast

blueberry panquakes (kind of sworn off these for now 'cause they make me quake)

strong black coffee (trying to stay on the wagon here too while healing a tendon injury)

a single puff of weed

playing stringed instruments and singing

IPA

a long trail run (did 14 miles today)

pepperoni pizza (just put one in the oven)

tiramisu

tart cherry juice


----------



## Zombie Devil Duckie (Apr 11, 2012)

Sneaking a peek at my wife dressing when she's not looking, since she's still sexy as hell even after 20 years.


:kitteh:




-ZDD


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

More alcohol than is considered "low-risk" consumption. 
Unprotected secks.
Staying up way too late. 
Way too much internet.
Masturbating this much can't be healthy either.

I can't be bothered to feel too damn guilty about any of it though.


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

like hella days said:


> missed connections?


that's where I start


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

That, and almond butter, and peanut butter...

Also, lots of coffee. I really like English Toffee coffee from a place called Wawa.

Brie cheese, especially if it is baked in puff pastry.

Gnocchi di patate with Alfredo sauce.

Merlot and Pinot Noir.

Dark chocolate.

Sleeping in...sometimes until 11 or 12 on Sundays (I work on Saturdays).

Staying up too late.

Cupcakes...preferably gluten-free - almond with almond buttercream frosting.

Vegan peanut butter bars with ganache topping from Whole Foods.

Toast with butter (again, gluten-free..especially Udi's gluten-free white bread). I have cravings for it sometimes.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

watching fluff such as _RuPaul's Drag Race_ and _American Horror Story_
craft beer, sometimes in excess
eating a whole pint of ice cream in one sitting
fancy makeup
playing RPGs for a couple hours at a time
internet, internet
marathons of tv series (3+ hours of one show at a time)


----------



## Cher Zee (Feb 15, 2012)

Iced Lattes are my passion.


----------



## Haydn (Sep 20, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> watching Youtube videos on like, home organization and peoples' handbag collections and their shopping hauls from Goodwill and stuff like that.
> tea
> chocolate
> vintage/thrift shopping
> ...


I love those youtube videos as well and spend hours watching them. Chocolate is also one of my guilty pleases. I also like staying home the whole day doing nothing.


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Haydn said:


> I love those youtube videos as well and spend hours watching them. Chocolate is also one of my guilty pleases. I also like staying home the whole day doing nothing.


Yessss doing nothing is the bestttt. In fact, I'd say PerC falls under my doing nothing guilty pleasures fasho


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> View attachment 72564


haha guilty of loving memes too. sometimes i google search keywords plus the word 'meme'.

i.e.
cakeface, punny, different phobias, james franco, poor people, bear grylls, steve jobs, and mbti types

also love google searching anything plus .gif


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

@Snakecharmer

English Toffee coffee. I need to find a wawa. I'll have a cup with my doughnut.

Forgot about butter. Kerrygold Irish butter; slathered on Rudis sprouted wheat bread....heaven.

( yea I know, fat and more fat )


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

Procrastination, tv shows, food, being alone in a room for longer than one should. ..


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

My weaknesses:


















And fantasizing about that goddess from my humanities class who makes me weak at the knees. :blushed:


----------



## phony (Nov 28, 2012)

imagining fucking so-and-so


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Dear Sigmund said:


> English Toffee coffee. I need to find a wawa. I'll have a cup with my doughnut.
> 
> Forgot about butter. Kerrygold Irish butter; slathered on Rudis sprouted wheat bread....heaven.
> 
> ( yea I know, fat and more fat )


Yes, find a Wawa asap! 

Speaking of that English Toffee coffee...I spilled about 10 ounces of it on my WORK laptop this morning. I had to take the whole thing apart, clean everything, let it air out, reassemble it, and...it still didn't work (hard drive is DONE). Thankfully, my employer was planning to get new computers for us anyway. Yikes. 

/digression

I eat butter all the time.  I prefer a high protein, moderate fat, low carbohydrate way of eating. 

Wawa's doughnuts look pretty good...


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Ice cream. T_T

And all my mother's cakes.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

@*Monsieur Melancholy **You like all the flavors?? O.O **
*


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

-Watching/causing people to suffer... 

-Haagen Dazs box completely for moi...


----------



## Monsieur Melancholy (Nov 16, 2012)

Vampire said:


> @*Monsieur Melancholy **You like all the flavors?? O.O **
> *


I've tried ten different flavours of Ben & Jerry's thus far. The only one I really wasn't all that fond of was New York Super Fudge Chunk. But it still wasn't too bad.


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

Monsieur Melancholy said:


> I've tried ten different flavours of Ben & Jerry's thus far. The only one I really wasn't all that fond of was New York Super Fudge Chunk. But it still wasn't too bad.


Oh I see.


----------



## MsBossyPants (Oct 5, 2011)

The carrot cake at Veggie Grill. zomg


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Fast food and energy drinks (kind of on a daily basis with this now). Drinking a 12 pack of beer on a Friday or Saturday night when out with friends. Also since I got my Cougar out, driving it in excess of 100mph.


----------



## INFJane (Apr 6, 2011)

Vampire said:


> -Watching/causing people to suffer...
> 
> -Haagen Dazs box completely for moi...


Sadism huh? to each his own i suppose


----------



## Obscure (May 20, 2013)

INFJane said:


> Sadism huh? to each his own i suppose


I guess hehehe...


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

Diet Coke. I'm obsessed with it and it's horrible for me.

Apples with peanut butter. It's probably a good thing when my idea of eating too much junk food is an apple with peanut butter a day, but seriously-- it's too much sugar and I shouldn't be eating it every day.

My Friday night cheat. Every Friday night I let myself cheat all I want. Tonight I went to an all you can eat Chinese place and had three plates of food and didn't skip dessert. Of course I feel like crap right now, but it's so much easier to get through the rest of the week knowing that if there's something I really have a craving for, I can have it Friday night. Now I don't completely binge. It's not like five pints of Ben and Jerry's and an entire chocolate cake once a week, but I don't restrict myself. Usually it's just one meal out with friends or take out to eat at home in front of the TV or a trip to an ice cream shop or something small like that. But it helps keep me on track.


----------



## clairdelunatic (Mar 20, 2013)

Judge if you want; I probably deserve it. And I don't know where the pleasure comes from because I'm so. not. like. this. in any of my other interactions with my physical surroundings.

:: deep breath :: 

Whenever I'm in a restaurant and get dessert, I have this _awful, awful_ urge crawling up my spine and rotating my head to scan my surroundings and look for kids. Preferably under the age of 5. There's always one. 

Target identified, I look away before we make eye contact, but when I think the kid is looking in my direction, I start eating my dessert really slowly. _Like a commercial_. If the kid is in earshot, I'll throw in sound effects.

One time recently, it got quite out of hand -- at an Indian restaurant, I got mango ice cream, and it seems that the kid at the next table had been told for some time by his (lying) father that the carrot dessert was the mango ice cream. I saw the kid look in my direction and back at his "ice cream" back and forth a few times. Then waterworks, as he screamed, "No this IS-N'T!"  I felt _really _bad. But you know what? I kept going!

And a month later, I still do it.

I apologize to all parents out there. I know you're reading this and thinking, "EFFING BEEE!"

(What is wrong with me?!)


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

INFJane said:


> Sadism huh? to each his own i suppose


...or sociopathy...


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> ...or sociopathy...


I hear soooo much jibber jabber about _Am I a sociopath? How to I know if I'm a sociopath_ on this site.

I'd like to give everybody the benefit of the doubt and say you guys are not sociopaths! None of you! It's obvious in many ways that you're probably ignoring. If you're feeling worry about it, then you are already feeling a feeling that sociopaths don't experience. If you care about whether or not you are a sociopath, then you are experiencing another feeling that sociopaths don't experience.

Stop thinking you are sociopaths PLEASE

unless it's your guilty pleasure of course....


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

clairdelunatic said:


> (What is wrong with me?!)


I see nothing wrong with any of that


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

like hella days said:


> I hear soooo much jibber jabber about _Am I a sociopath? How to I know if I'm a sociopath_ on this site.
> 
> I'd like to give everybody the benefit of the doubt and say you guys are not sociopaths! None of you! It's obvious in many ways that you're probably ignoring. If you're feeling worry about it, then you are already feeling a feeling that sociopaths don't experience. If you care about whether or not you are a sociopath, then you are experiencing another feeling that sociopaths don't experience.
> 
> ...


Well, I was joking, but...psychopathy isn't as uncommon as you might think...


----------



## INTJellectual (Oct 22, 2011)

Chocolate
PerC
Chocolate
Stalking
Chocolate
Sleeping
Watching movie
Chocolate
Reading books
Chocolate
Ignoring people
Chocolate


----------



## like hella days (May 15, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Well, I was joking, but...psychopathy isn't as uncommon as you might think...


:shocked:


----------

